# Response from the german organizations



## muralimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I too applied for a job through stepstone.de and i got few reply mail .
Below is one among them 

Bei der Durchsicht Ihrer Bewerbung haben wir allerdings festgestellt, dass uns noch wichtige 
Unterlagen fehlen. Bitte reichen Sie doch Ihre
- Jahres-Brutto-Gehaltsvorstellung / gross annual salary (Euro)
in den nächsten 14 Tagen nach. 

i am getting these kind of reply mails from many organizations(mainly from government organizations like D-Bahn) ,though i replied with the requested details i didnt get any further information from them.

can anyone suggest me is this there way to reject profile..
(i mean whether they try to set our job application with documents pending status to reject legally)

Thanks
Murali


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

muralimac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too applied for a job through stepstone.de and i got few reply mail .
> Below is one among them
> ...



Well, did the advert ask you to state your salary expectations?

If so and you did not include that in your cover letter, it might just be a case of an internal policy, an HR clerk emailing you before they can even pass your application to the relevant people.

How long have you been waiting since you provided the information? Big companies can have a slow and cumbersome application process. They should inform you of the outcome of your application, though - whether that's positive of negative.

What do you mean by legally reject?

They can reject you saying that there were other candidates whose profile matched their requirements better than yours, they don't need to know your salary expectations for that.

In fact, they have to reject your application if equally-qualified people from Germany or the EU applied.

Not to mention that most employers would rather avoid the administrative hassle that is sponsoring somebody for a work permit.

Deutsche Bahn is a very prestigious and desirable employer and I imagine that they probably get several hundred if not thousand applications for every advert.


----------



## muralimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot ALKB for your reply.....they asked these details on January 10. Moreover they mentioned the starting date of job as March in their job advertisement ..that's why I posted this query...but so far I didn't get any mail from them regarding rejection.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Many employers dont tell you if you are rejected if you havent gotten though to the interview stage.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It used to be an (unwritten) rule that German companies replied to ALL applications received, with either a rejection or an invitation for an interview.
This is no longer the case and many (if not most) unsuccessful applications go unanswered nowadays.
But you can contact the company's HR (where you sent your application to) and ask if you want a clarification.


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

Indeed, that is true. You can straight away write to HR about the status of your application.


----------

